
FUTURE OF CRIME FIGHTING IS FAMILY TREE FORENSICS - sorokod
https://www.wired.com/story/the-future-of-crime-fighting-is-family-tree-forensics/
======
zunzun
THIS WAS A GREAT ARTICLE, THANK YOU FOR POSTING THE LINK.

